# drift wood marlin



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Almost finished with the second project. Few more touch ups and clearcoat then try to figure out where its going, 124" and 80 lbs.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

few more photos


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

very cool


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That is incredible!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Impressive work !


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

i'd say thats killer work!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

WHAT AN IMAGINATION!!! Very impressive work!!! Thanks for sharing the step by step photos!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

That is FANTASTIC, MM !!!! Congrats on the project..You are a TRUE Artist... One request...back off a few steps and let's have a pix of the whole fish in all it's glory..lol


hope you got one helluva big living room wall.....and a VERY understanding Wifey...LOL


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Amazing, I would never have envisioned that.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> hope you got one helluva big living room wall....LOL


LOL...if'n he don't I just happen to know this guy in Santa Fe that has a very big garage wall it would fit on


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

That is unbelievable...


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Finshed ,fanito. no mas, I guess not totaly. I stillneed to build a bracket to hand her..Got the clearcoat on her this afternoon.. After that I should be able to get some good pictures.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Those are two of the coolest things I've ever seen!!

Jeff


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Brew said:


> Those are two of the coolest things I've ever seen!!
> 
> Jeff


Brew hit it right on the head. Years back I owned an art gallery for about 20 years as a hobby and I never seen anything that could compare to that marlin...

Congrats..ARTIST !!!!!!:cheers:


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks guys. I had a great time building them and can't wait to start another. A little differant from working with steel where I just have to dream something up and go to work. The wood determins what it should be by the curves. Not sure I'll find another one like the Marlin but I'll sure be looking.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

WOW........just............WOW......

Truly beautiful artwork MM. Thanks for showing us some of the steps along the way. Very creative and beautiful work.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

MM....those are simply AMAZING!! You have that 'artist eye' to find those special forms. I can't compliment it enough...simply amazing!! gb


----------

